# Broccoli Salad



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

A local steakhouse has Broccoli Salad on their salad bar and it took me some time to get very close to their recipe as most of the recipes online were trying to use stuff like yogurt, sour cream or ranch dressing.



Broccoli Salad by Colbyt

The sugar free version is Keto friendly.

The Dressing
1 cup of Hellman’s (Best Foods) Mayo
2 Tbsp. of white vinegar
5 TBSP of Sucralose or (5 TBSP white sugar)

1 broccoli crown cut into bite size pieces, main stalk discarded (about 3 cups)
1 cup of shredded cheese Mexican or Cheddar
1/2 cup of real Bacon Bits
Pinch of salt and pepper

Make the dressing mix
Stir in the cheese and bacon and mix really well

Add the broccoli and stir to coat it all really well.

Best when prepared at least a few hours ahead or even the day before.


It's easy give it a try. Option: use your favorite cole slaw dressing and add just a bit of extra sweeter.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Love broccoli, raw or lightly steamed. Used to grow it in the garden but it takes up too much room.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't really like sweet salads much, but my wife makes a similar salad. She'll also put in dried cranberries and sunflower seed kernels. No cheese in hers, I don't think?

Either way, it's surprisingly tasty.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

LS-6 said:


> Love broccoli, raw or lightly steamed. Used to grow it in the garden but it takes up too much room.





I have to agree with that. Even if you harvest the suckers after the main head it is still a lot of space for what you harvest.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Speaking of gardens I just roto-tilled mine last friday. Latest ever for me. It was a very wet fall and cold. The soil was still wetter than I like but the clock was ticking and soon the ground will be frozen here in northern Hellinois.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Here’s my wife’s recipe. Very similar to yours. Everybody likes it. Couple of hints. Use Hellman’s mayo and thick slice applewood bacon.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just came across my sisters recipe an thought I should make it to counter all the sweets Im eating lately. Along with broccoli her recipe has;

1 can black olives
4 oz shredded cheese
1 lb bacon
Chopped onion as desired 
1/2 c sunflower seeds or peanuts 

Dressing:
1 C mayo. (I use light)
1 tbl vinegar
1/2 C sugar
Dash salt 

Wonder if I could substitute Sweet & Low for sugar. And I only use a couple sliced of bacon.
Edit: I see Colbyt used Sucralose


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Here’s my wife’s recipe. Very similar to yours. Everybody likes it. Couple of hints. Use Hellman’s mayo and thick slice applewood bacon.


That looks like it be time for my crispy bacon from the charcoal grill.:smile:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I hate broccoli. I think it would make a billy goat puke. Kale, too.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

For those that want to use a sugar replacement. 

I use XYLITOL, it is a sweetener originally gotten from the native americans in the northwest.

They made it from the bark of Birch trees, modern way is to get it from the corn stalks now. 

It looks like sugar, has no calories, or the glycemic impact of sugar, and it actually takes less of it to get the same degree of sweet.

It costs more per pound than sugar, but if you want a sweet but don't need the glycemic high, try it. 

I get mine in 15 pound bags through e-bay, at places that are selling it for less than others, or my local store. 

This Broccoli salad sounds nice, I might try it, with modifications, 

Par-boil the broccoli, say ham, instead of bacon, chopped "shrooms", bleu cheese crumbled, no onion, green bell pepper.

The possibilities:devil3:


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Just came across my sisters recipe an thought I should make it to counter all the sweets Im eating lately. Along with broccoli her recipe has;
> 
> 1 can black olives
> 4 oz shredded cheese
> ...


BayouRunner's wife's recipe has half the sugar but the same amt of mayo.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just fyi, Xylitol is poisonous to dogs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> I hate broccoli. I think it would make a billy goat puke. Kale, too.


Look up super-taster. You might be one.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Wonder if I could substitute Sweet & Low for sugar. And I only use a couple sliced of bacon.
> Edit: I see Colbyt used Sucralose





I realized afterwards that might be confusing for some.


For most things including this I use the one that is a direct replacement by measure for table sugar. 



In 99% of things I can tell no difference. In some low SP gravity foods, like margarita mix, the fillers will settle out over time


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm a fan of raw broccoli, cooked not so much. I'm going to need to try this.

When I worked in a hotel kitchen one of my tasks was prepping salad veggies, they used a lot of broccoli. Knowing the main stalk was being thrown out I would remove any tough parts, peel and eat right there. Probably a good thing the Chef or health dept. inspector never caught me. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> When I worked in a hotel kitchen one of my tasks was prepping salad veggies, they used a lot of broccoli. Knowing the main stalk was being thrown out I would remove any tough parts, peel and eat right there. Probably a good thing the Chef or health dept. inspector never caught me. :biggrin2:


 This tastes very little like broccoli.


One of my favorite non-sugar treats as a child was the cabbage core. For some reason modern cabbages seem to have a lot less core.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I love Broccoli,

I buy a lot of frozen bags of it and add it to a lot of dishes. I just toss it near the end of cooking and let it steam in the juices. 

And, I love broccoli salad. 

It has to have chopped onions, raisins, sunflower seeds, be very lightly dressed. Yummmm


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have eaten a lot of it, steamed, and smothered with Velveeta, and condensed milk. 


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Colbyt. When I was little mother gave me the cabbage core also, but with a little peanut butter. If I had handed my kids a cabbage core they would have thought I was nuts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> This tastes very little like broccoli.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite non-sugar treats as a child was the cabbage core. For some reason modern cabbages seem to have a lot less core.


Hmm, I'll have to try that. I love raw cabbage. All raw vegetables for that matter.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I keep it simple, just add a bunch of this to regular tossed green salad, and there ya go.









.
.


----------



## DrakeFrst (Jan 28, 2020)

Excellent recipe, my family makes a similar salad, it turns out very tasty. We use yogurt sauce instead of mayonnaise, it is not so fatty and no worse than with mayonnaise


----------

